# Range Finder



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Looking for a new range finder. Any Input, good or bad. Thanks

-Sioux

Been looking at the NIKON 550 PRO and the NIKON Riflehunter 550.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Bought a Leica 1200 a while ago and i love it...small light compact and easy to use nothing bad about it and it works like a charm


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Same some money and get the Leica right away. I had 2 Bushnells and wasn't happy with either. Sold both at a loss and bought a Leica. The only way I'd get rid of this is if I could afford the Leica Geovids, or the Swaro. 

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just have a bushnell scout. For what I use it for (bowhunting and coyotes) it works just fine. Never had an issue.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I use mine mainly for bow-hunting but some rilfe hunting. Definatally worth the money, would not hunt without one.


----------

